# A question about roof racks.



## Sokak (Jan 8, 2011)

So a new update on the kayak quest. I've got unofficial buy-in from the Mrs. for a new yak after I showed her the offerings from Viking. (It will only be "official" once I have one hanging in the garage ) I was pitching her on the different models and the pros and cons of each, and she seems to be warming up to the idea of a Profish over an Espri as it has a large bay area at the front and the back and I'd be able to take the little one out for a paddle from time to time, sitting up front. With the Espri she'd pretty much have to sit behind me, and the Mrs. agrees it would be better to sit her where I can see her.

So now the question is transportability of a 4.35m kayak on a small hatchback. From what I've read the roof rack spacing is about 75cm or so on a Jazz. I'm not sure how well a 4m yak will sit on that. It sounds like if you just do pool foam over the rails and strap the yak down (upside down) it can get a bit wobbly. I'm not expecting any off-road trips, mostly 60-80kmph travel, but I would like the option to hit he highway for a trip to the Gold/Sunshine Coasts.

I know a cradle option is more trouble for loading/unloading but I would be considering a rack and roll for this larger yak to make things a bit simpler. Do cradle mounts make a yak a bit more stable? (less likely to shift when braking or at higher speeds) Aside from end tie downs (Not that keen to try modding my Jazz or ruining the plastic) are there other options to help keep a larger yak secure on a shorter roof rack span? (I.e. cross-securing front to rear/rear to front anchor points?) I really want to avoid figuring out what doesn't work by launching a yak down the windscreen or driving back along a highway looking for it.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

my outback on a Jazz. the outback is not 4.35m however.

It is tied down for and aft to the "tow points" on the vehicle (as well as to the bars of course). the one at the front is the screw in piece. the back has a loop.

in this configuration have never had an issue with movement.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

i have a rack and roll as well - but mainly use it to load onto my prado. it works well on both - I just don't bother on the jazz.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Load my Revo onto the Commodore using a Rack'n'Roll most times. Very easy and comfortable. Strap it down with Aussie Company yak straps using a couple of half hitches as extra precaution against slipping. Travel at up to 100 km phr Yak carried upside down. No slipping. Don't use front tie down as can't find an accessible anchorage point. Roof racks are Rhino Aero bars and the Rack'n'Roll is matched to that.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Sokak said:


> So now the question is transportability of a 4.35m kayak on a small hatchback. From what I've read the roof rack spacing is about 75cm or so on a Jazz. I'm not sure how well a 4m yak will sit on that.


Sokak why not just drive the Jazz up to the Viking dealer and throw a Profish on the roof on a blanket or similar and you can then see how it looks for balance etc in real life.

Then you know what to look at re racks and tiedowns.

Only think you may have to do is tie a rag on the kayak rear carry handle [as they do with long loads] above the overhang at the rear of the vehicle.


----------



## Sokak (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, I plan to get a roof rack put on once I get the go-ahead then do a test-fit to see how ridiculous it looks.  Might be leverage for an Outback. "Sorry hon, it's too long, an Outback will fit nicely though." But no, that would be a deal-breaker.

I was just wondering if anyone knew if cradles made it more/less stable, or other ways to ensure it's secure. A front tie-down isn't an issue with the tow point available, not sure about a rear tie-down without stressing the rear fender or hatch. I think a flag/rag will be a must seeing as the Jazz is only 3.9m long and the rack will be aft of center.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Pretty sure the max allowable overhang before you need a flag is 1.5m (or there bouts). I carry a 4.2m kayak right way up using cradles, they are spaced about 600mm apart, I dont run any front or rear lines however I do worry about the back end sliding side to side because the rear cradles are mircofiber and dont grip (but are a dream when it comes to loading!) I like them because im a weak bastard and I was banging up the kayak trying to lift and load it upside down, travelled up to 80km/h with them and the yak hasnt moved an inch.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

suggest a quick search as this topic has been round the traps several times as different folk start to transport their yaks on small cars. I carried two 5.5 metre yaks on a little honda accord for ages before going to a trailer and I never had a cradle. I just placed them on their sides and strapped them down to the racks with their bottoms together and the tops facing out. Worked a treat and never had any trouble with the local constabulary, loads shifting or coming loose. Will edit in links if I can find them...

try this link...

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=35089&hilit=overhang

cheers

John


----------



## michjfro (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice choice with the profish (there may also be a new Viking kayak coming on the market shortly). 
My profish goes on a Civic with no troubles (but I do tie down front and back)


----------



## Sokak (Jan 8, 2011)

gonetroppo said:


> I carry a 4.2m kayak right way up using cradles, they are spaced about 600mm apart,


600mm? Wow, what vehicle is that on? Something like a Golf or maybe Focus?

I'll have to see when I get the official nudge and go get the roof racks and see how stable the yak seems siting on it. The Jazz has uber amounts of storage so the yak will be completely empty on the roof. I plan to buy/make a trolley so it's no trouble to spend a few minutes loading it up in the carpark etc.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Mate I drive a Hyundai tuscon the roof racks are only 660mm apart and I carry my perception swing 4.1 and my 
Stealth supaliteX 4.3 long and don't have a problem I can't see you having any dramas at all


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

> 600mm? Wow, what vehicle is that on? Something like a Golf or maybe Focus?


Oops sorry, I lied, thats the recommended minimum distance in the manual, I put mine as far as they will go and its actualy 950mm. This is it here:









As you can see, the paddle only just fits in the 2.9m cabin, dont know what the jazz is but you may have to consider fitting that on the racks too...


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

gonetroppo
A tip if I may mate ..... after you have tightened your straps through the cam locks, do one half hitch on the strap below the cam just as an assurance re any later slipping ...... It is of course your option re too hitch or not.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Never been a fan of not utilising any excess strap, good tip


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Of course if you are doing the half hitch, ensure that there is slack in the strap between the hitch and the cam lock. If this is taut, it will actually have a negative effect on security by loosening the cam.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

theclick said:


> If this is taut, it will actually have a negative effect on security by loosening the cam.


Andy I can only conclude you have not done this mate, as the hitch is after/below the cam lock and as such will have no effect.

I always have done it since someone mentioned it years ago on this forum ....the straps are always pulled firm and secured through the cam lock* before* the hitch is done, and the tag is then fed though below the yak, it is then easy to pull the tag back up to the cam between strap and yak hull and feed through the loop bearing in mind a strap is possibly only <1mm thick

I will add a pic of the hitch to this thread next week when I next load the yak again


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dodge said:


> I will add a pic of the hitch to this thread next week when I next load the yak again


Pics as mentioned above re strap half hitch in strap after the cam lock for touch more security from possible slippage









The hitch is then tied in the tag end of the strap under the cam









Strap hitch tightened and ready for the road


----------

